

This is what the LHC sounds like - alxndr
http://josephg.com/blog/this-is-what-the-lhc-sounds-like/

======
adam_d
Interesting! But these aren't the first sounds I've heard from the LHC.
They're at least predated by this:

[http://lhc-collimation-project.web.cern.ch/lhc-collimation-p...](http://lhc-
collimation-project.web.cern.ch/lhc-collimation-project/sounds_and_movies.php)

These are recordings of the noise made when a beam is thrown away at the end
of a run. They're fairly terrifying...

~~~
alxndr
Holy cow, doesn't sound comfortable to be near.

(More about a collimator is:
[http://www.lhcportal.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=459](http://www.lhcportal.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=459)
)

------
kylegordon
Having been allowed to wander around the campus, the sights and sounds are
phenomenal. There's entire buildings humming and pulsating steadily, free
cooling water towers, land features that are clearly built _over_ the
technology underneath. There was one circular feature that we walked over, and
when in the middle of it you could hear the cyclic humming of energy being
manipulated. Every couple of seconds, _buzzzzzz_ , silence, _buzzzzzz_ coming
from all around.

It's well worth a visit!

------
phate
I have no idea why but my cat went nuts when I played the sample.

------
AHHspiders
I hope this is real. Coolest thing i've seen on the internet this year.

